# fumarsi una sigaretta/ farsi la doccia



## tomette

è giusto dire se sono una femmina mi sono fatta la doccia, mi sono fumata una sigaretta, mi sono preparata la colazione ???
GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tomette e benvenut@ in WRF!

Il participio passato dei verbi pronominali si accorda sia con il soggetto sia con il complemento oggetto (meno frequente oggi).


Dunque:

La signora si è fumata una sigaretta.
Il signore si è fumato (meno spesso: fumata) una sigaretta.
Saluti da Verviers!


----------



## -ocean-

E' giustissimo. La concordanza è importante in italiano.

(Nella terza persona però suona meglio "La signora ha fumato una sigaretta")


----------



## matoupaschat

-ocean- said:


> (Nella terza persona però suona meglio "La signora ha fumato una sigaretta")


... come in francese. È grammaticalmente corretto, ma non si usa più di tanto. Era solo per evidenziare il genere del soggetto.


----------



## -ocean-

matoupaschat said:


> ... come in francese. È grammaticalmente corretto, ma non si usa più di tanto. Era solo per evidenziare il genere del soggetto.



indubbiamente, era solo una mia pignoleria.


----------



## Anaiss

tomette said:


> è giusto dire se sono una femmina mi sono fatta la doccia, mi sono fumata una sigaretta, mi sono preparata la colazione ???
> GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO !


È giusto, sarebbe sbagliato se non lo facessi in questi casi!
Ecco una discussione che potrebbe interessarti http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286378&highlight=concordanza+participio


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> È giusto, sarebbe sbagliato se non lo facessi in questi casi!


Vero che è più chiaro così, senza dar l'impressione di attaccare il carro davanti a i buoi !


----------



## Ruminante

-ocean- said:


> E' giustissimo. La concordanza è importante in italiano.
> 
> (Nella terza persona però suona meglio "La signora ha fumato una sigaretta")



Salve, l'esempio a cui ti sei riferito era diverso, c'era il riflessivo, si chiama cosi' se non sbaglio, "la signora si è fumata una sigaretta", che è diverso da "ha fumato" una sigaretta. Con "si è" è d'obbligo "fumata" mentre "fumato" sarebbe sbagliato.

(Comunque penso che la regola in francese sia piu' semplice, in italiano non ha molto senso ... siamo fortunati noi madrelingua a non doverla studiare !)

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

-Ocean- preferiva il costrutto non pronominale "la signora ha fumato una sigaretta", credo, invece del giro col pronome "la signora si è fumata una sigaretta" che avevo usato a mo' d'esempio didattico.




Diciamo che la regola italiana si limita oggi, con i verbi pronominali, a concordare soggetto e participio passato, ma è sempre lecito fare l'accordo con l'oggetto. Cambiamo un po' l'esempio precedente:

"la signora si è fumata un sigaro" 
"la signora si è fumato un sigaro"   EDIT Anche se questo costrutto non è agrammaticale, è meglio evitarlo soprattutto a voce
È una regola che tende ad essere occultata in italiano cosiddetto standard e suppongo nei libri di testo, purché esistano tuttora in Italia, quassù (al nord), sono bell'e morti, basta qualche misera fotocopia. Per inciso, in francese, questi libri di testo di grammatica si chiamano "precis de grammaire", un nome divertente quando si sa che sono invece molto più semplici e altrettanto meno precisi delle proprie grammatiche.
Buon finesettimana!


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> -Ocean- preferiva il costrutto non pronominale "la signora ha fumato una sigaretta", credo, invece del giro col pronome "la signora si è fumata una sigaretta" che avevo usato a mo' d'esempio didattico.
> Diciamo che la regola italiana si limita oggi, con i verbi pronominali, a concordare soggetto e participio passato, ma è sempre lecito fare l'accordo con l'oggetto. Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia così lecito , oggigiorno suona proprio sbagliato accordato con l'oggetto...
> Cambiamo un po' l'esempio precedente:
> 
> "la signora si è fumata un sigaro"
> "la signora si è fumato un sigaro"  Meglio evitare questa costruzione, per sicurezza, secondo me. Soprattutto se lo scopo è esprimersi correttamente e farsi comprendere, e non cercare una sfumatura stilistica antiquata.
> È una regola che tende ad essere occultata in italiano cosiddetto standard e suppongo nei libri di testo, purché esistano tuttora in Italia, quassù (al nord), sono bell'e morti, basta qualche misera fotocopia. Per inciso, in francese, questi libri di testo di grammatica si chiamano "precis de grammaire", un nome divertente quando si sa che sono invece molto più semplici e altrettanto meno precisi delle proprie grammatiche.
> Buon finesettimana!


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo, d'accordo, meglio evitare questo costrutto, soprattutto a voce. Ho editato il mio post precedente in questo senso .


Ecco qua un brano della discussione che avevi linkato vedi messaggio #49 e seguenti
Originariamente inviata da *underhouse* 

 
Come si accorda il verbo in questo tipo di frasi?

Se lo sono chiesto in molti o
Se lo sono chiesti in molti.​E la risposta susseguente di Necsus (abbiamo la stessa identica gramatica Serianni UTET 1989):

Be', se può aiutare, la 'regola' è che in presenza dell'ausiliare _essere_ il *participio* si accorda con il nome a cui si riferisce, però con i _verbi pronominali transitivi_ si può accordare sia con il soggetto che con il complemento oggetto (i bambini si sono lavati/ lavate le orecchie). E _chiedersi_ è un verbo transitivo pronominale, non riflessivo diretto, in quanto la particella pronominale _'si'_ non funge da complemento oggetto, ma da complemento di termine. ​Comunque, vado d'accordo con te che questa discussione è un po' troppo spinta per questo forum italiano-francese.

Buona serata!


----------

